# Internet IP error:"The operation failed..."



## userhelp

hi, 
I am a rather novice user, please help. Since the past two days I am unable to connect to internet after updating sp-2 (I guess I am having problems after this installation). I have windows xp, status currently:
1) "ipconfig /release all" gives the following message:
The operation failed as no adapter is in the state permissible for this operation.
2) I tried: netsh winsock reset 
but nothing happened.
3) ipconfig gives:
ip address is eit 192 or attimes 24

please help and let me know if you need any further information.
thanks,
userhelp


----------



## johnwill

Try both of these commands.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## userhelp

hi John,
Sorry didn't work.
Status:
1) netsh winsock reset catalog: gave the result: successfully reset winsock catalog
2) netsh int ip reset reset.log: gave nothing, gave the prompt.
Current status:
1) ipconfig /release all returns:
The operation failed as no adapter is in the state permissible for this operation.
2) ping www.yahoo.com returns:
Pinging www.yahoo-ht3.akandns.net [69.147.....] with 32bytes of data:
Destination host unreachable
Ping statistics for 69.147....:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% Loss)

thanks for the help,Please let me know if I could do something more.
thanks again,
userhelp


----------



## userhelp

Hi John,
I turned on my computer and this time the internet works but was ridiculously slow. After reading many blogs, I came across a blog that asked to run a system recovery since this will put the system back to its orginal settings minus the sp2 pack, I am having this slow connectivity problem after installing the sp2 pack. I am sorry I want to correct myself, before as well the internet was working but I didn't realize it since it was dead slow, and i would get the page not displayes msg.
Following that blog i did a system recovery and the speed is back. Interesting, i still get the same error msg as before for the command: ipconfig /release all
I do have 1gb ram, and lots of empty storage space, i wonder why sp2 slowed my computer.

thanks for the help,
Userhelp


----------



## Pillowfight

I just ran across this very problem...no connectivity and "The operation failed since no adapter is in the state permissible for this operation" message when attempting an ipconfig release.

Your netsh command tricks worked perfectly, thanks. :wave:


----------



## johnwill

Glad it worked for someone. :smile:


----------



## blitznetworking

thanx john it worked for me aswell =) cheers


----------



## BlueNightHawk

ray: The NetSH WinSock solution worked perfectly for my also 
Thanks for the advise :smooch:


----------



## DAREALGUMMY

Yes! the Netsh winsock command worked for me also. VERY much appreciated.


----------



## MrGuinness

Worked like a charm! Thanks very much!!


----------



## johnwill

Looks like it worked for everyone except the original guy with the problem. :grin:


----------



## fraserjm

The gift that keeps on giving; you solved my problem with this fix...Thank you!


----------



## katykangaroo

I tried the winsock cmds and I get "The requested operation requires elevation."

This is for another computer that cannot connect to internet.

HELP!

-Katy


----------



## katykangaroo

I found "run as administrator." going to try the reboot. thanks guys!


----------



## DarknessDragon

johnwill said:


> Looks like it worked for everyone except the original guy with the problem. :grin:


I belive it did work for Userhelp, But as Userhelp said in the next post:



userhelp said:


> Hi John,
> I turned on my computer and this time the internet works but was ridiculously slow.


Seems Userhelp is now having slow internet issues...

@ Userhelp: if even after you revert back to the restore point for XP before the SP2 install your internet is still running slow you might need to contact your ISP and find out what is happening as it might be their end that has the issue...

as i am running XP SP2 (tho mine is Pro) i havent had any issues with my internet speed (i am using mobile broadband).

DD


----------



## johnwill

The original post was years ago, time to close this one.


----------

